#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-28
 * Linden940 is away: bed time before another day of fun
 * Linden940 is back (gone 16:28:06)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-03-29
<dvanstone> hi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-03-23
<stephenm> Hi, I wanted to know does this group have any events or projects to learn more about the group itself?
<stephenm> I'm new to the group and wanted to learn more about this LoCo
